# Greetings Brothers from San Antonio, TX



## Glenn Dumlao (Jul 3, 2017)

Mother Lodge: Millburn Lodge #127 (Lake Villa, IL)
Raised: May 25, 2017

Active duty US Navy Corpsman here currently in training at Fort Sam Houston Base San Antonio Texas for "C" School BMET-8410.  Any brothers in this command?  Cheers!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 3, 2017)

Greetings!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 4, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 6, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! Former Navy PR and SERE Instructor here.


----------



## RayverInColorado (Jul 7, 2017)

Welcome. Retired CTMCS. 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## goomba (Jul 7, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bornandRAISEDinAL (Jul 13, 2017)

Greetings Brother,

I wish I was still there, I'm also an active HM ,Prev Med.  Enjoy San Antonio, speak to HM1 Hamilton in TMD. I think he's still there. He's not a Brother to my knowledge ,but a good man nonetheless.  Go to a place called Original on the Riverwalk and have a Corona-rita for me please LOL.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 27, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Glenn Dumlao (Aug 26, 2017)

bornandRAISEDinAL said:


> Greetings Brother,
> 
> I wish I was still there, I'm also an active HM ,Prev Med.  Enjoy San Antonio, speak to HM1 Hamilton in TMD. I think he's still there. He's not a Brother to my knowledge ,but a good man nonetheless.  Go to a place called Original on the Riverwalk and have a Corona-rita for me please LOL.



Will do bro Thank you!


----------



## Phil P (Aug 26, 2017)

Glenn Dumlao said:


> Will do bro Thank you!



Welcome, are y'all getting much rain out your way from Harvey?


----------

